# Horus Heresy: Echoes of Imperium



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The latest Horus Heresy release is out, and it's not quite what I expected:

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Echoes of Imperium (MP3)

Echoes of Imperium is not actually a print anthology of Imperium Secundus audios, it is a CD collection of four of them that have yet to be released physically. The collection contains The Herald of Sanguinius by Andy Smillie, Stratagem by Nick Kyme, The Watcher by C Z Dunn and The Shadowmasters by Gav Thorpe.

Not a bad release really, admittedly not what I was expecting but i'll still get a copy when it's in stores.



LotN


----------

